# Cal South Board Member



## timbuck (Aug 21, 2017)

http://goalnation.com/cal-south-boards-sue-abadie-on/

Interesting perspective from her.  Didn't this happen around the time of the ineligible state cup player (06 I think) incident?

Anyone have more insight into some of her comments?

"The best-kept secret is you don’t need a highly paid coach to teach the game"

_"Diane Scavuzzo: Does power — even in the volunteer youth soccer world — corrupt?  _

Sue Abadie: Yes. Obviously not on that level … but integrity and purpose should always be of the utmost importance.

_Diane Scavuzzo: Why? _

Sue Abadie: Because I think some people forget their roles are to help kids play soccer."

"However, are today’s youth soccer coaches providing the right environment for the kids to grow or are some just there to make money? Sometimes I wonder."

"I stepped down from the Cal South Board of Directors when many lost focus, many board members were having their own agendas and were not willing to have two-way conversations"


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 21, 2017)

timbuck said:


> http://goalnation.com/cal-south-boards-sue-abadie-on/
> 
> Interesting perspective from her.  Didn't this happen around the time of the ineligible state cup player (06 I think) incident?
> 
> ...


Yes, if I recall correctly she stepped down a few weeks after. There are two other individuals who also showed integrity during that issue.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2017)

Creampuff interview.  Should have been asked for more details on the reasons for her resignation. 

Unfortunately, the forum pages on the history of the Board actions at that time have disappeared.  Doers anyone remember any details?


----------



## El Clasico (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't know of anyone who personally believes that Cal South serves the best interest of the players any longer.  It feels like the McDs today (large clubs with endless affiliates and franchises) have Cal South in their pocket. It's hard not to feel dirty and disgusted after getting off the phone with Cal South. Like talking to a politician.


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2017)

I have had a bad taste in my mouth ever since John Mullen became President in a secret "Executive Session" despite the Bylaws saying it should have been Derek Barrazza (who eventually won the job in an open and legal election).  If I were doing the interview, I would have asked for the details of that travesty.


----------



## Fact (Aug 21, 2017)

espola said:


> Creampuff interview.  Should have been asked for more details on the reasons for her resignation.
> 
> Unfortunately, the forum pages on the history of the Board actions at that time have disappeared.  Doers anyone remember any details?


The forum pages are still in the girls 06 forum.  Maybe Thunderbolt would like to comment with one of his many aliases?


----------



## Art (Aug 21, 2017)

For a second I thought it said Calsouth sues...abadie .


----------



## Art (Aug 21, 2017)

Good to know good people still exist in the world, from what I saw during the weekend after reffing parents cant control their brats now adays on the sideline..one kid said to a referee "what are we paying you for.." Like if your a parent or a role model of sorts first thinf your kids gotta learn is to be a good person, screw the sport! If they dont learn to control themselves how can you expect them to be a functioning member of society or someone to influence future youth. On top of that incident no one commented to her that was wrong to say..it was disgusting snobby behavior. Your not entitled to being a jackass for paying a few bucks. That goes to all parents and soccer club related individuals that get all high and mighty about where or what their kids play for as if no one else's kid is at the same level ir such. These organizations and clubs are tainted by such people, I hope the trashy individuals in the governance and from.these individual clubs are eventually weeded out.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 22, 2017)

espola said:


> Creampuff interview.  Should have been asked for more details on the reasons for her resignation.
> 
> Unfortunately, the forum pages on the history of the Board actions at that time have disappeared.  Doers anyone remember any details?


Bummer...


----------



## sandshark (Aug 22, 2017)

Someone needs to dig deep into the youth soccer world and expose all the money being made exploiting the children and their families. As always follow the money and listen to the stories along the way. I promise there more bad then good theses days.


----------



## HBE (Aug 22, 2017)

espola said:


> I have had a bad taste in my mouth ever since John Mullen became President in a secret "Executive Session" despite the Bylaws saying it should have been Derek Barrazza (who eventually won the job in an open and legal election).  If I were doing the interview, I would have asked for the details of that travesty.


If you're really that interested in the details take her to lunch, I bet she takes up your offer.......


----------

